# photos



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 19, 2010)

ive uploaded photos....where are they at???


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 19, 2010)

Good question. I clicked on your "Images:6" and nothing is there. Seems if they didn't download nor upload then the "6" wouldn't appear. I'm sorry but I'm clueless too. But I thought you of all people would know the remedy, DetroitRemedy


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 19, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Good question. I clicked on your "Images:6" and nothing is there. Seems if they didn't download nor upload then the "6" wouldn't appear. I'm sorry but I'm clueless too. But I thought you of all people would know the remedy, DetroitRemedy


 
hahahhaha thats funny......i dont have the remedy for that....thats not heslth or cooking related.....thanks molls


----------



## Detroit Remedy (Aug 19, 2010)

hey hey yeah ....It worked finally.....so far stir fry pics


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 19, 2010)

....i see it! And what a beautiful presentation of yummy asian cuisine. WTG!


----------

